# WoW: Burning Crusade Classic - Eine Ode an die wiederkehrenden Helden



## creep (1. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *WoW: Burning Crusade Classic - Eine Ode an die wiederkehrenden Helden* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## Aramirl0l (1. Juni 2021)

Trailer hat auser dem Text in meinen Augen so 0 mit TBC zu tun, also ein Typischer Activision/Blizzard Konzern Bullshit wie immer.


----------

